
Apple Store currently down - BrailleHunting
http://store.apple.com
======
sschueller
What I don't understand is why the store has to go down for new products?
Amazon doesn't have that problem and isn't there a certain loss of sales while
the store is down?

The only positive I can take from this is for IT people dealing with their
bosses. "Well, Apple does it".

~~~
darkmagnus
At this point, it is all part of the buildup and drama or releasing new
products. Creating a buzz.

~~~
nkkollaw
Definitely.

We wouldn't be talking about it.

------
BrailleHunting
Apple needs a radically new, practical product, either of the better (ie
Project Titan, Viv-like, Zeiss smartglasses) or new category defining type,
not for profitability reasons but for strategic/goodwill ones.

"Health Watch" that takes my temperature, checks blood-sugar, cortisol & blood
pressure might be good too.

~~~
nkkollaw
They'll do something with augmented reality for sure.

------
lukeholder
If they release new Macs without a keynote, it shows how much they don't care
about the Mac anymore.

~~~
nkkollaw
From what I read, they're expected to release more iPads.

For sure there will be an event with a few journalists. Probably too late for
something bigger.

As for caring, the iPod was introduced at a small event at Apple's
headquarters. I don't know if the size of the venue has necessarily anything
to do with the importance of the product.

~~~
sillysaurus3
Apple was still floundering when they inro'd the
iPod.[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kN0SVBCJqLs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kN0SVBCJqLs)

It's remarkable how small the room was. But I don't think it was small due to
exclusivity.

------
zichy
An animated GIF. Really, Apple?

~~~
oscarteg
The site is not https but the GIF is. Some important GIF.

------
BrailleHunting
[http://www.macworld.co.uk/feature/apple/what-expect-at-
apple...](http://www.macworld.co.uk/feature/apple/what-expect-at-apple-
product-announcements-store-down-3599868/)

~~~
BrailleHunting
Why the down vote? It was a rumor that proved basically correct, as usual.

------
nkkollaw
I wonder why the text has to be an image... :-/

~~~
artpar
Seems to be a gif

------
TheSpiceIsLife
New MacPro would be earth shattering. Gonna happen?

~~~
petepete
More likely discontinuing MacPro and Mac Mini.

~~~
zelos
And announcing a reasonably priced mini-tower with a decent GPU and expansion
slots.

What? I'm allowed to dream, right?

------
singularity2001
To me the Apple Store is 'constantly down'. It happened so often that I had to
wait over half a minute for some results that I shy away from the store
altogether.

